# Anyone tried the makita cordless drywall screw gun??



## Cali661 (Mar 11, 2014)

So im looking in to trying these cordless screw guns...always used corded...i saw the makita 18vlt cordless screw gun and windering if anyone has tried it..or would recommend it...


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Cali661 said:


> So im looking in to trying these cordless screw guns...always used corded...i saw the makita 18vlt cordless screw gun and windering if anyone has tried it..or would recommend it...


Hear you go bud.
We did a review on it a few years back.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qAbGC-PPOY


----------



## super rocker (Jul 8, 2009)

I've had mine for two years and it is friggin awesome.:thumbup:


----------

